# What Do Pets See When They Watch Television?



## Robert59 (Jun 19, 2020)

n 2012, a television commercial aired in the UK for Bakers dog food that was conceived and produced specifically to attract the attention of dogs. The spot used high-frequency sounds that are inaudible to human ears. In theory, the dog would be so captivated by the advertisement that owners would take note and perhaps purchase Bakers for their next meal. 

https://www.msn.com/en-ca/news/offbeat/what-do-pets-see-when-they-watch-television/ar-BB1583pA


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## katlupe (Jul 14, 2020)

My boyfriend's dog will start singing when a certain commercial comes on that has someone singing the opera in it. It must be at that frequency that triggers her. Both of his dogs will wake right up out of a sound sleep if there is a dog on the television. Even if it is not barking. Then they go crazy barking at it like they think it is in the house or something.


----------

